# Talislanta - Local, IM/IRC, or PbB



## mathogre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm looking to play Talislanta Fourth Edition in the NoVA area.  I'm in Oakton.  I've never played, but want to do so.  Anyone got an opening?  Anyone want to start a game?  Alternatively, I'm open to play via IM/IRC or Play by Post.

Thanks in advance!


----------

